# The combo is default on 0001-0100 + suggestion



## Dragons Master (Feb 3, 2005)

Heya Folks,

## Just Noticed: The boxart thingy always never shows a picture, always give that buggy red X thingy (i'm on IE [in uni])

Maybe only i noticed it but the default page-combo is on 0001-0100, so no matter what rom u view the listing is correct but the page drop-down list says 0001-0100 - not a huge bug but let us get the gOnline as perfect as possible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





As for the suggestion - I myself hate hate hate Horizontal scroll bars - I think that having 3 dots and then when putting your mouse over it a tooltip will come up with the full name is way better - I dunno if that's what the majority think but it will be a nice feature to have a settings field for each member where we could customize some features (this is the only one i think of that can be customizable).

Oh and another minor not-that-important thing is, if u could make it so that when u say go to a gOnline rom view through a link or something (well not by clicking on the listing) it will scroll the listing down to where the rom is and hover it will be kewl.

Oh yeah and one small extra tip - Make the cursor change to that finger thingy when putting the mouse over the "INFO | BOXART | VIEW NFO | SEARCH | ...." menu and make the view nfo page's width const on 640+offset (take max of IE and FFox) 'cuz it opens big and black and well once again I'm hungry for perfection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cheers, 
- *DM*


----------

